#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Σεμινάρια KNX Basic Course - www.knxtraining.gr - Διεθνή πιστοποίηση

## KNX Training

Η *Quantum* σε συνεργασία με τις εταιρίες *Schneider* *Electric**,* *ABB**,* *SIEMENS* και την *ΚΝΧ Association Βρυξελλών* πραγματοποιεί *Σεμινάρια* *ΚΝΧ* *Basic* *Course* για τη Διεθνή πιστοποίηση ως    σε διάφορες πόλεις της Ελλάδας. Εκδηλώστε ενδιαφέρον για τη πόλη που σας ενδιαφέρει στο *www.knxtraining.gr* ή στο 210-9768633.

*Επόμενο Σεμινάριο:*
*Πόλη διεξαγωγής:* Αθήνα 
*Ημερομηνίες:* 26-27/11 και 03-04/12/2011 (2 Σαββατοκύριακα) 
*Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής:* *www.knxtraining.gr* ή στο 210-9768633

----------

